
Why Give a Fuck About New Year's Resolution? - selfdepr
http://medium.com/@ajitesh/my-1st-new-years-resolution-in-25-years-fd375a05960d
======
heraclmene
Personally, I am vehemently against new years resolutions; if you need to wait
for a specific day to make a lifestyle change there is a good chance you are
not going to continue with that change. I prefer to set myself 'year goals'
which will, as the author of this article suggests, allow me to reflect on the
year as a whole.

